# Very Important Question: where to get X-IT! TRANSFER CATALOG



## StackemHard (Jan 2, 2007)

*Ok here it is.*

* DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THE X-IT! TRANSFER CATALOG SO I CAN ORDER DIRECTLY FROM THEM???? I HAVE SOLD HUNDREDS UPON HUNDREDS OF THOSE TRANSFERS.... HELP ME OUT????*


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You should be able to get it from their website (which was sort of hard to find ) Xit Online


----------



## StackemHard (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Rodney just when you posted it i found it here in the forum. YES it was very very very difficult to find. I looked all over for it and finally im happy i found it here.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, the Slix collection was one of the Big Hits of all time in transfer world.....for X-It.

I remember some of the first ones that kicked it off the collection, Martian Head, Charlie's Angel etc.... a real break thru in transfer types too. SLIX says it all.


----------



## StackemHard (Jan 2, 2007)

This could be a very stupid question but what is Slix?????????????


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

StackemHard said:


> This could be a very stupid question but what is Slix?????????????


Slix was a type of transfer Clarke Dundas a Canadian Eh!, made. These were the most popular transfers for a few years. Almost like the glossy litho-type transfers. He and his designers made really cool designs with these SLIX type transfers that sold by the truck load.


----------



## StackemHard (Jan 2, 2007)

So what exactly is Slix made of??? Is it a plastisol transfer??? Is it like a transfer we create with a printer???


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

StackemHard said:


> So what exactly is Slix made of??? Is it a plastisol transfer??? Is it like a transfer we create with a printer???


how they are made exactly i dont know. 
they are Not made with bubble or clc printers, that im sure.
As a wild guess they are sort of like glossy litho-transfers....but the cool thing about them was that in some designs there was a sparkly multi-color type glitter mixed inside some of the design colors. Not exactly like the standard Litho-Glitter type transfers. A truly unique looking transfer type. I guess thats why they sold, considering that during that time that was what the market was lacking and what the retro consummer was demanding.

Easy to apply too, 10-15 sec. Cold peel. Worked everytime.  ...thats a bonus for any catalog transfer company.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh my god let those glitter slix transfers die a quick death along with anything glossy, 70's, and old school. Hot split transfers and modern designs will solve all problems transfer related!!!!. Let that glitter crap go!!!!!


----------



## StackemHard (Jan 2, 2007)

Tell me how you really feel David...lol... So what do you suggest???


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I suggest you look at your market and buy whats obviously available to solve your needs, I do it every day and you can too!!!!


----------



## StackemHard (Jan 2, 2007)

OK well your alot of help im asking you what you suggest....I want to know what do you mean that Hot Split Transfers will solve all transfer Problems. Tell me what are Hot Split Transfers????


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Oh my god let those glitter slix transfers die a quick death along with anything glossy, 70's, and old school. Hot split transfers and modern designs will solve all problems transfer related!!!!. Let that glitter crap go!!!!!


David, it was a little background on what Clarke Dundas and X-it is all about and how they Made Transfers History with the Slix. 

So, you tell me, what is the top selling collection of Heat Transfers Today that everyone is selling truck loads of ? .....dont give me a mish-mash assortment please.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I am not concerned with what sold in the past etc..look towards the future and whats available and the new technology. I dont think my market wants glitter transfers...I really dont think any market wants that technology either. I think in the transfer market folks want what is as close to a screen print transfer as possible. Many trying to emulate water based inks and more progressive techniques. Transfers are an emulation of screen printing techniques gone wild, a leearning curve.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

StackemHard said:


> Tell me what are Hot Split Transfers????


A hot split transfer is a type of plastisol transfer.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I dont think my market wants glitter transfers...I really dont think any market wants that technology either.


Some markets definitely do. If there's a market for rhinestones it's hardly surprising there's a market for glitter. Glitter is certainly going to have a limited audience, but enough that it's worth at least some people paying attention to (not everyone, sure).


----------



## StackemHard (Jan 2, 2007)

David im interested in knowing more about what you know. Cause i am trying to achieve exactly what you said Create Heat Transfers that have the same look and feel as Screen Printed items so please tell me more.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I am not concerned with what sold in the past etc..look towards the future and whats available and the new technology. I dont think my market wants glitter transfers...I really dont think any market wants that technology either. I think in the transfer market folks want what is as close to a screen print transfer as possible. Many trying to emulate water based inks and more progressive techniques. Transfers are an emulation of screen printing techniques gone wild, a leearning curve.


ok, back to the future.  

yes, enviromental friendly is and will continue to rise in demand.
as for all-over printing and stuff like that, its a trend and it will evolve to something else.

hey, things like t-shirts that radiate energy in various forms like aroma therapy could be a hit.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Solmu said:


> Some markets definitely do. If there's a market for rhinestones it's hardly surprising there's a market for glitter. Glitter is certainly going to have a limited audience, but enough that it's worth at least some people paying attention to (not everyone, sure).


Not really....a complete difference in feel and result. Rhinestones I can can sell....glitter slix I cant...thats just business 101.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Not really....a complete difference in feel and result. Rhinestones I can can sell....glitter slix I cant...thats just business 101.


Yeah, I did mean glitter stuff in general. Glitter Slix I haven't seen (as far as I know anyway), so for all I know that particular style of glitter is even crasser than usual. I doubt it could be so bad it won't sell plenty to the right audience though. Glitter ink, glitter puff paint, glitter vinyl... it all sells to the right person at the right time.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Solmu said:


> Glitter Slix I haven't seen (as far as I know anyway),.


Lewis, the SLIX was an example of a transfer type that sold a lot in the past. 
If you did not see them then, dont worrie about it. 

But Glitter will always sell, some years more than others but there is always a market for it, Glitter is Glitter. Look how beautiful the little glitter snowflakes look on a sunny winter day.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Well anything can sell to the right market. You have to define your market and sell directly to those folks. There is so much available to the heat press folks its ovewhelming . Find your game and play it!!!!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

StackemHard said:


> David im interested in knowing more about what you know. Cause i am trying to achieve exactly what you said Create Heat Transfers that have the same look and feel as Screen Printed items so please tell me more.


That is called "plastisol transfers". They are screen printing ink on transfer (release) paper that you get printed by a screen printer and they send the printed transfer sheets to you. You then apply the transfers to garments using a heat press.

Here are some places to get them made:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4095


----------



## etgser (Feb 19, 2009)

Great transfers


----------



## BAJITOONDA (Apr 13, 2010)

StackemHard said:


> *Ok here it is.*
> 
> * DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THE X-IT! TRANSFER CATALOG SO I CAN ORDER DIRECTLY FROM THEM???? I HAVE SOLD HUNDREDS UPON HUNDREDS OF THOSE TRANSFERS.... HELP ME OUT????*


what do you like about their x-it stuff so much that you sell so much of it - thanks/


----------

